# Klunker Build.



## pedal_junky (Apr 21, 2016)

Building this for a co-worker. Picked up a nice straight frame from Joe Buffardi and built it from parts on hand. New cups and bearings throughout, fork and  drop center rims from bicyclebones powder coated gloss black, Mr. Tick bars (and an old school bmx crossbar pad), DK stem, nice Mesinger seat. Waiting on pedals and a chain.


----------



## then8j (Apr 21, 2016)

Nice lacing, that's tricky to do. Impressive


----------



## tikicruiser (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey Pedal Junky, those look like the rim's on my Columbia! Better go check my garage and see if there still on my bike!


----------



## rustjunkie (Apr 21, 2016)

Dig this


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 22, 2016)

Good lookin, Frank! A new Hurricane coaster rider?


----------



## rustintime (Apr 22, 2016)

I missed out on that one... cool rider


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 22, 2016)

schwinndoggy said:


> Good lookin, Frank! A new Hurricane coaster rider?



Nah, this one is sold already. Gonna be a fun bike though.


----------



## pedal_junky (Apr 22, 2016)

tikicruiser said:


> View attachment 308031 Hey Pedal Junky, those look like the rim's on my Columbia! Better go check my garage and see if there still on my bike!



Haha, dang I guess it's already been done. I like the color combo.


----------



## bairdco (Apr 22, 2016)

I had to check my garage, too, to see if mine was still there...


----------

